# torque Steering!?



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

When I start my X-trail from still, It always slightly pull to right (even in a flat parking lot). but after that, it runs fine. My salesman told me it's because of Torque steering. it's that ture? Does anyone here has the same experience?
I think it's time for a alignment check.

Thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

tanka said:


> When I start my X-trail from still, It always slightly pull to right (even in a flat parking lot). but after that, it runs fine. My salesman told me it's because of Torque steering. it's that ture? Does anyone here has the same experience?
> I think it's time for a alignment check.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Tanka,
Assuming you're on flat, unslippery, even surface...
I don't think it is torque steer (not by definition & from stand still anyway)
Do you have manual tranny and you let go your clutch too fast ?

Or maybe you have major uneven pressure in front tires
or uneven tread wear?

I don't seem to have that problem, but then again in Auto mode you probably would not see this happening!

Have your X-trail driven by Nissan service tech ... and let us know.

ValBoo.


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

HI valboo, thanks for yr reply!
Mine is auto tranny and I did check my tires pressure too. 
I got this pull from day one. It is very very slightly pull and it only happen from stand still, I can live with it. Since I've been told by my salesman it is normal torque steering, I just want to clarify if it is true or not. Anyway, I will ask service tech to have a alignment check at next service  

Tanka


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

tanka said:


> HI valboo, thanks for yr reply!
> Mine is auto tranny and I did check my tires pressure too.
> I got this pull from day one. It is very very slightly pull and it only happen from stand still, I can live with it. Since I've been told by my salesman it is normal torque steering, I just want to clarify if it is true or not. Anyway, I will ask service tech to have a alignment check at next service
> 
> Tanka


IMO it's not an alignment problem and I've noticed the EXACT same thing. Sometimes on dry; often on wet. But it's there and it's normal. And as I know it is indeed called Toruque Steering. I had the same thing on a Mazda MX6 I owned many years ago. In my experience this is typical of front wheel drive cars. I've noticed it on Hondas, even on the Mazda Tribute SUV that my wife drives. So I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It's most definetly torque steer. The unequel shafts in the X-Trail like to play tug of war with the steering wheel once in a while. I always drive in Auto mode becuase of it.


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> It's most definetly torque steer. The unequel shafts in the X-Trail like to play tug of war with the steering wheel once in a while. I always drive in Auto mode becuase of it.


I feel more comfortable now when I know the pull comes from torque steering  But, I don't get it why it pull to right mostly (even in even surface)?

Thanks!
Tanka


----------



## clubagreenie (Feb 8, 2005)

tanka said:


> I feel more comfortable now when I know the pull comes from torque steering  But, I don't get it why it pull to right mostly (even in even surface)?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tanka


It'll pull right because on the other side of the world you drive on the other side of the road. Here it pulls slightly left due to the camber (slope) of the road. Unequal length drive shafts shouldn't come into play. Previous car had shaft lengths opposite and still pulled same way.


----------

